# New room measurements



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I've just finished taking some measurements of my new 11.2 rig in a new room:



















After tweaking the subwoofer placement and adding one BFD filter at 20hz bw14 gain+3 on top of Audyssey XT32 this is what I got:










I just realised this waterfall was generated from a measurement taken before I tweaked the sub placement so theres a couple of dips that aren't there now:










That ringing at 20hz is the windows rattling. (Anyone know how to stop that?)

The room is untreated at the moment so these two graphs don't look very good, I have some acoustic treatments arriving later in the week.



















This should sound pretty good once its finished, it already sounds better than my old room.


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

Hakka said:


> That ringing at 20hz is the windows rattling. (Anyone know how to stop that?)


Do you use the windows? Maybe a window plug that is also another sound panel. :dontknow:


----------

